# Patterns for Decoy Spread?



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm new at this and about all I've seen is what's on the flyer that comes with the rags. We deployed our spread in the x pattern, figuring it would be easier to change if the wind changed. But is there a preferred pattern for different conditions? And how close together do you set up your rags? Do you make family groups even within the x configuration or teardrop or banana? I could use some pointers and would appreciate sme why's along with what to do. About all I know is that they are going to land into the wind and they don't like landing over birds.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.gundogsonline.com/Video/Deco ... t-Land.wmv

More geared towards can's but will work for the snows also.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

[siteimg]3490[/siteimg]

This a spread where you can kind of cheat the little bastards at there own game. The birds will follow the long arm down to the back side of spread into the hole. With the blind positioned facing cross wind you will be able to get shots as the birds come into the deeks and as they catch wind and flare back out of the spread. On very windy days this works great. :wink:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

GB3 nice pic, I bet you can really crush them like that. I have used that also


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

GB3,

Are you able to successfully hide laydown blinds using this? Or is this more of a thing where you throw on the white coveralls?


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Goosebuster, we'll certainly give that a try.

Right now we're in a plowed corn field (still plenty of ears on the ground) and we're set up relatively near the edge of the field, with a grass-coverd ditch that we are using layouts in. This is the downwind side, at least when the wind's out of the S/SW. We have the rags in an X pattern, with some kites on poles in the downwind side of the X. I guess we should maybe move our blinds out to the western edge of the X, to get passing shots as they skirt our set? I won't be able to change the shape of the rig until after the hunt today, only have about 2 hours of hunting after work.

This is the kind of stuff I find interesting, getting in the birds' heads. Preferably with steel, this evening.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am going to try that this spring, thanks GB3 :beer:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

what about how far for spacing for the decoys. and do you think 116 decoys will be enough for a spread like this or how should a small spread be set up?


----------

